
Self-Control Is Just Empathy with Your Future Self - 27182818284
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/12/self-control-is-just-empathy-with-a-future-you/509726/?single_page=true
======
m0llusk
This seems like trivialization. The concept of future self emerges from the
larger context of executive function which includes comprehension of a
situation, possible outcomes and metrics for rating their desirability, and
plans for reaching desirable outcomes including preconditions, required steps,
and possible additional consequences of taking action. There is a lot more
going on there besides mere empathy with projected future self even if that is
central.

